# 1988 Ford 5610 loader question



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 1988 ford 5610 with a 777F loader, is there a way to convert the loader controls to a joystick?


----------



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

Also does anyone know where I can find bolt on bucket teeth for the 777f loader?


----------

